# Do cops traget SUVS? over certain cars



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am 18 and had never got a speeding ticket till I got a new car SUV type. My first car was an Integra, but I got a warning when I was still 17 JOL for speeding and my parents took it away becasue they told me that they "made a bad choice as I wasn't mature enough." They bumped me into my moms old ES330 (looks like a camry) and from that time I have never got stopped by a cop again. Year and a 1/2 

But recenetly they got me car with 4WD (New England Winters). It's not like a in your face suv like a Escalde, Hummer, etc. It just a Lexus RX330 Silver color I think 06. Its your typical run of the mill looking suv. So why in the last 3 months of ownership. I have met cops 3 times.

1. Lowell Connector Speeding (Verbal Warning 73mph)
2. Stop Sign Violation (Ticket Town Ordinance)
3. Does not really count High Beam Violation or something (NOT MY Fault the car has those black bulb projecing thing headlights) and cop agreed. it ended up being that the headlight moving thing in car was not working. Lexus fixed it.

Do cops go after SUVS? Or is that Laser can be used with SUVS easier becasue they are bigger?

I am sure I accidently made these violations before with a sedan, but the cops did not care till I got a SUV. 

I am also sure everyone is guilty of speeding or something. So don't ridicule me for it. I just want to know why are they targeting SUVS? mine is stock no tints, rims, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

integra144 said:


> I have met cops 3 times.
> 
> 1. Lowell Connector Speeding (Verbal Warning 73mph)
> 2. Stop Sign Violation (Ticket Town Ordinance)
> 3. Does not really count High Beam Violation or something (NOT MY Fault the car has those black bulb projecing thing headlights) and cop agreed. it ended up being that the headlight moving thing in car was not working. Lexus fixed it.


So, your thesis is that if you were driving a car during these events, you would have continued to march?

1. You got a verbal, cry more noob.
2. and...? 
3. I can't think of anything funny for this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't "traget" anything.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

73 in a 55 is speeding -- no matter what vehicle you drive.
A stop sign means STOP -- no matter what vehicle you drive.
High beams are for specific uses only -- no matter what vehicle you drive.

If you haven't figured it out yet, *cops target violations. *Not violators and not vehicles.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

integra144 said:


> I am 18 and had never got a speeding ticket till I got a new car SUV type. My first car was an Integra, but I got a warning when I was still 17 JOL for speeding and my parents took it away becasue they told me that they "made a bad choice as I wasn't mature enough." They bumped me into my moms old ES330 (looks like a camry) and from that time I have never got stopped by a cop again. Year and a 1/2
> 
> But recenetly they got me car with 4WD (New England Winters). It's not like a in your face suv like a Escalde, Hummer, etc. It just a Lexus RX330 Silver color I think 06. Its your typical run of the mill looking suv. So why in the last 3 months of ownership. I have met cops 3 times.
> 
> ...


tool


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not picking up any scent of entitlement here. I mean really, it's not an in your face SUV, just a plain old Lexus like any 18 year old would drive. Cry me a river Tiny Tim.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

integra144 said:


> I am 18 and had never got a speeding ticket till I got a new car SUV type. My first car was an Integra, but I got a warning when I was still 17 JOL for speeding and my parents took it away becasue they told me that they "made a bad choice as I wasn't mature enough." They bumped me into my moms old ES330 (looks like a camry) and from that time I have never got stopped by a cop again. Year and a 1/2
> 
> But recenetly they got me car with 4WD (New England Winters). It's not like a in your face suv like a Escalde, Hummer, etc. It just a Lexus RX330 Silver color I think 06. Its your typical run of the mill looking suv. So why in the last 3 months of ownership. I have met cops 3 times.
> 
> ...


We target anyone that can not drive correctly and that type of person happens to be you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Go away fuckstick !!!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I went six years without getting pulled over after getting my license. If you've gotten pulled over 3 times in the past 3 months, you're obviously driving like an imbecile.

Have Mommy and Daddy trade in your brand new luxury SUV for a 1990s shitbox that you SHOULD be driving when you're 18. They can take the money from the sale of the SUV and buy you a nice set of snow tires so you can still get around.

Feel free to not come back until you get pulled over for putting a fart can on it and illegal tint. We'll tell you to go pound sand then too.

Have a nice day.


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

Please delete my thread. Thanks


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Sorry, we don't delete threads around here. Otherwise how would the next masochist know what to post?


*FUCKIN PRICLESS!*


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Your lucky kid driving a lexus at 18. When I was 18 I was driving a M151A2 and a 5 quarter. Do you know what they are?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm 27 and still don't drive anything as nice as a Lexus RX330...mommy and daddy must not love me as much. 1990 Plymouth Colt Hatchback talk about styling when I was 18


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

I did not intened this to be a discussion about my car or any car. Fyi I don't think love has anything to do with what your parents buy you. Love is when someone (parents) does something to the best of their ability. I don't know why everyone is attacking becasue of the car I drive. It just a car and honestly its overrated. My friend has a Ford Explorer and it does more thing than my suv can. It has TV, DVD Nav, Running boards that pop out.


THE QUESTION WAS: 
I simply wanted to know if cops target SUVS over sedans? Mainly if there was sedan and a suv driving pararell to each other which one would you pull over.

Maybe I should not have mentioned make and model I was simply decrbiing the vehicle


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delete your thread? Sorry, you posted it...live with it. 

I suggest you go over to Cinderella's thread, "Testicle Festival", and get a set.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lexus is nothing but a Toyota (mechanically) anyway. I don't see what the big deal is about them. Overpriced and over-hyped.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes as a matter of fact we do target youngsters in SUV's. I think you need to get rid of it immediately! Don't try to sell it- that will take too long. Too many bad things could happen in the interum. Bring your title to my station and I'll take the- What kind of SUV was it again- a Lexus- off your hands. Strictly in the interest of keeping you safe, of course.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

If I may offer an observation: SUVs are often more car than some people can handle, and thus they drive all stupid in them because they think it's "just like driving a regular car." Perhaps this applies to you?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

1. Cars....I can't believe parents took away one car and then bought you a nice SUV...My first car was a station wagon...second car was a caravan...must be rough having a pricey car...regardless of what it can and can't do.

2. Think about this logically. A SUV is a bigger object...radar focuses on big moving objects...so a SUV is going to attract the radar more then a civic is. However, a 18-wheeler will attract the radar more then a SUV.

Capice?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

The Police Target those who speed and play with their headlights and those who run stop signs.

: ) have a good one douchebag.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

integra144 said:


> I did not intened this to be a discussion about my car or any car. Fyi I don't think love has anything to do with what your parents buy you. Love is when someone (parents) does something to the best of their ability. I don't know why everyone is attacking becasue of the car I drive. It just a car and honestly its overrated. My friend has a Ford Explorer and it does more thing than my suv can. It has TV, DVD Nav, Running boards that pop out.
> 
> THE QUESTION WAS:
> I simply wanted to know if cops target SUVS over sedans? Mainly if there was sedan and a suv driving pararell to each other which one would you pull over.
> ...


Aside from your poor spelling and grammar, and sophomoric flaunting of what you drive, how is it that you post such a ludicrous question in the "Ask A Cop" forum and then get offended when members respond with the obvious?

Now, to address your poorly revised question in the above quote, if there was a sedan and an SUV driving parallel to each other, I wouldn't pull either one of them over _unless I observed a violation on/in either one of the vehicles. _Stop looking for the scapegoat here and take a little personal accountability. If you don't want to get stopped by an officer, don't violate the law. If you choose to violate the law, don't get offended when you're held accountable. It's nothing personal, it's just business.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Personally, I profile spoiled brats.


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG are we still talking about a car. My question for the last time had nothing to do with MAKE OF THE CAR WHY CANT YOU GUY JUST LET IT GO. PLEASE!!!! ITS JUST A DAMN CAR, there are over 100,000 RX suvs sold in america each year . it has 4wheels and a engine. I wish I never mention the my car. can someone delte it why cant I edit my posts. Its really ignorant to judge someone by the car they drive.

Can the website owner delete my username and all my posts. So it is like I never signed up here. I regret asking my question on this website because everyone here is attacking me for what I drive. It has nothing to do with the question. Just to let you know I am in school and have a part-time job. So I am not spoiled.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

wasn't your original question do cops target SUV's? if it was, then what you drive has everything to do with the question.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Why not PM and ask the great Grasshopper


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Why not PM and ask the great Grasshopper


BAAAA HAAAA HAAAAA:L::L::L:


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

integra144 said:


> OMG are we still talking about a car. My question for the last time had nothing to do with MAKE OF THE CAR WHY CANT YOU GUY JUST LET IT GO. PLEASE!!!! ITS JUST A DAMN CAR, there are over 100,000 RX suvs sold in america each year . it has 4wheels and a engine. I wish I never mention the my car. can someone delte it why cant I edit my posts. Its really ignorant to judge someone by the car they drive.
> 
> Can the website owner delete my username and all my posts. So it is like I never signed up here. I regret asking my question on this website because everyone here is attacking me for what I drive. It has nothing to do with the question. Just to let you know I am in school and have a part-time job. So I am not spoiled.


You claim you are so upset by the responses and yet you keep coming back for more.... hmmm, what's that I smell?

Why can't you edit your posts? Funny, I keep asking why you can't present clear, concise posts with proper spelling and grammar, thereby eliminating the need for such editing.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

lol..
You guys are giving him a hard time just because he speeds? Who cares if he's spoiled, it's not illegal to be spoiled.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54963
^ This person's husband was DRIVING DRUNK and there was no flaming from anybody. And it was actually one of very few threads where the replies were helpful without the useless sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe because the poster was respectfull, got to the point with out making excuses, and didn't try to pull the wool over our eyes........


Yup.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Boston Man said:


> lol..
> You guys are giving him a hard time just because he speeds? Who cares if he's spoiled, it's not illegal to be spoiled.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54963
> ^ This person's husband was DRIVING DRUNK and there was no flaming from anybody. And it was actually one of very few threads where the replies were helpful without the useless sarcasm.


Why bust her balls?? Her husband is the shithead and she's not denying it...she asked legitimate question on how to proceed now...for their family...even mentioned taking a guilty...you thin she deserves one??

Difference is this kid reeks of entitlement...drives like shit.....and it's everybody else's fault but his....you going to be so quick to defend him when he kills someone you know or love?? Or you going to blame police for not doing something soon enough???


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Boston Man said:


> lol..
> You guys are giving him a hard time just because he speeds? Who cares if he's spoiled, it's not illegal to be spoiled.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54963
> ^ This person's husband was DRIVING DRUNK and there was no flaming from anybody. And it was actually one of very few threads where the replies were helpful without the useless sarcasm.


I hear excuses and questions everyday. What color car should I buy so I don't get pulled over? Do cops target SUV's? Can you get me XYZ bumper sticker so I can get away with speeding? How accurate is radar/ estimation? How do I get a ticket thrown out.

It's all BS. It's all people trying to take advantage of my job to get the "insider secrets." To me, it is an arrogant statement that one is asking a law enforcement officer how MUCH law they can break. Basic questions are one thing, but this is about skirting enforcement of legitimate laws, and it gets old to answer questions about how to get away with crimes I am paid to enforce.

Now in the other post, we have an ADULT seemingly accepting responsibility for something her husband did. Everyone thinks at the side of the road that I want an admission for my report. I want an admission to determine how much help a driver needs to abide by the laws.

The ability to accept responsibility is a remarkable thing. Over many years, a police officer will inevitably run into many folks that they previously summonsed/arrested. It is amazing that people I have arrested many times hold no ill will towards me because I treated them fairly. These folks knew that they were the ones in the wrong. Miraculously, folks who are written for piddly offenses have bigger issues with authority.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

What did you pull me over for? gig Do you know who I am? gig. Don't you have anything better to do? gig Why don't you catch some real crooks? gig I know I rolled through the stop sign, I'am sorry I know your just doing your job, thanks for looking out for us. 9/10 warning.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

OCKS said:


> What did you pull me over for? gig Do you know who I am? gig. Don't you have anything better to do? gig Why don't you catch some real crooks? gig I know I rolled through the stop sign, I'am sorry I know your just doing your job, thanks for looking out for us. 9/10 warning.


EXACTLY. Couldn't have said it better myself.

All you whiners out there who think you've been wronged by the Police, that we're just picking on you for being the wrong color, the wrong gender, the wrong age, the wrong ______ (Fill in the blank)

WE HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO then pull over people for NO REASON. We are looking for VIOLATORS who commit Crimes/Moving Violations when we are on patrol. That's it... PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

If you get stopped and get a V it's your fault. Some of the times, as OCKS mentions, if you are polite and respectful to the Officer/Patrolman/Trooper you will get a warning.

But if you give me lip I GUARAAAANTY you will be GIGGED....and I WILL
show up in court.


----------



## DAMM (Jun 4, 2008)

I must ask, is this poster (integra144) another masscops user posting in disguise? Maybe some sort of contest going on behind closed doors to see who can get the best flame(s) in response to their stupid question? If I'm on the right track, the dead giveaway is the spelling.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

If your parents can afford buying you a LEXUS why are you worried about paying for Violations?

My first car barely passed inspection and looked like a kids first car!

A LEXUS? Are you kidding me!


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nighttrain said:


> I'm not picking up any scent of entitlement here. I mean really, it's not an in your face SUV, just a plain old Lexus like any 18 year old would drive. Cry me a river Tiny Tim.


despite the money daddy and mommy dropped? pop that hood and a good portion of the parts still say "toyota".

I drive an SUV and I've never been pulled over in my life.

You drive like an idiot. That's your problem.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nearly two months later and people are still kicking him in the nuts.

I'm impressed.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We're just "doing the job other Americans won't do", Frank.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Totally unrelated...


dcs I love the avatar!
:L: :L:


----------

